# Best cable for DIY balanced IC's??



## MikeSp (Aug 15, 2006)

What is the very best bulk cable to use for making DIY balanced interconnects -- hopefully that will be the equal of the branded high-priced balanced interconnects?

Thoughts/Opinions?

MikeSp


----------



## elarson (Mar 9, 2008)

I purchased 100 foot spools of "Low Noise Microphone Cable" from Parts Express. I have a ton of balanced lines in my system. I also purchased the XLR connectors from Parts Express.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Can’t do much better than Canare L-2E5, L-2T2S, or Mogami W2549 or W2791. The 2549 has a spiral-wrapped shield and is the easiest to work with. I’m not as familiar with Belden, but it’s good cable too. Anything in the price range of the Canare or Mogami will be fine. For connectors, no need to waste money on anything “higher end” than Switchcraft or Neutrik.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Canare Star Quad is what I use for XLR connectors:

http://www.canare.com/ProductItemDisplay.aspx?productItemID=53


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Ditto on the Canare, Mogami and Belden recommendations. I've used many kms of this stuff wiring studios and OB vans and in live sound and it's all good. Some variations in cost, size (diameter) and flexibility sometimes made a difference in what we used. For home, I'd use any of it with confidence.


----------



## Senn20 (Jan 5, 2009)

I used Canare L-4E6S (Star Quad) and L-4E4-8AT (Star Quad multichannel snake cable) to wire up my recording rig.

I've used the aforementioned L-2T2S cable, which is also good. 

I really like Neutrik NC-FX and NC-MX for XLR connectors. They feature interchangeable color rings, which is a very handy feature.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, ditto on the Neutrik connectors. Easy to solder, solidly built, good strain relief.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Canare and Belden both make high quality microphone cable that is popular in recording studios, and they sell in bulk so they are great for DIY cables. Some may use the star quad varieties, but all you really need is a good quality sheilded 3 conductor cable from these manufacturers.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I think you mean shielded _*two *_conductor cable, right? 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

You're correct, my mistake.


----------



## MikeSp (Aug 15, 2006)

As the OP, I have tried to wear Google out in an answer plus the good answers in this thread -- I even ordered some Canare L-4E6S (Star Quad) and Neutrik NC-FX and NC-MX for XLR connectors just to see what it was like to create my own balanced IC's. For RCA terminated interconnects, I still like Belden 1694a (even though it is a little stiff) and F-Conn compression RCA terminations -- quick and easy and gives great results with no soldering.

Getting the shielding of the Canare Star Quad into a neat strand was fun (NOT) -- but found using a tack board push pin worked miracles on the shielding and I preferred mounting my soldering pencil horizontal instead of vertical as in one YouTube video of a guy that made the entire process look waaaay too easy.

After creating a couple of my own cables and taking information from my Googling, it seems to me that $35 Mogami XLR balanced cables are a bargain and aside from the satisfaction of making my own cable, that the Mogami cables provide a LOT of bang for the buck. YMMV

MikeSp


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh yeah, combing out that tight metal braid is a pain. I have an awl punch I used for doing that. 

Also, I am a fan of the F-Conn's when time is a factor. They are pretty well made and if you look around you can find a generic crimp tool that will work on them.


----------

